# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [19-10-17] UMTv2 - UltimateMTK v1.0 Released - Happy Diwali

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce UMTv2 - UltimateMTK v1.0 Innovative and Intelligent   Wishing You All A Happy Diwali May this festival of Light enlighten your life*     *Flashing Support For Following MTK Chipsets:*
- MT6571
- MT6572
- MT6573
- MT6574
- MT6575
- MT6577
- MT6580
- MT6582
- MT6589
- MT6592
- MT6595
- MT6735
- MT6737M
- MT6752
- MT6753
- MT6755
- MT6795
- MT6797
- MT7623
- MT7683
- MT8127
- MT8135
- MT8163
- MT8173
- MT8590   *Motorola MTK FRP Reset*
- XT1721
- XT1750
- XT1755
- XT1756
- XT1757   *Option to select/deselect partitions*   *Option to load custom file into partition*    *It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...    SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT     WARNING : 
ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO       ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR       ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE       RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES  PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download: - Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].       PLEASE       DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND       SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE DELETED IMMEDIATELY.  FOR THANKS, USE ONLY THANKS BUTTON.  
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------


## mohamed73

_Moto C Plus XT1721 FRP Reset Done   
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool_

----------

